# Major Problem



## Jimmy James (Feb 27, 2013)

Just returned home to find that 1 of my plants is Male.
Looks like the pollen has been blown around the tent.
1) How do I do I clean the tent ?
2) Are all the plants in the tent junk ?
3) Were can I find some threds to addres most of my issues ?
sanitize - identification - Ect.

This is very depresing- as everything was going great !


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 27, 2013)

soap water washout in end pilgrem crop aint ruined yual just goin to get pouch fill with seeds in it will effect yur end result in yield and potency but pick seed out still be smoked 

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 27, 2013)

Water kills pollen, but get on top of your lights, the cords, the ceiling everything. Good luck, it is a drag but it can be cleaned up.  How long were you gone?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 27, 2013)

Rose got good trail fur ya too pilgrem 

BWD


----------



## Jimmy James (Feb 27, 2013)

I was gone 2 weeks. when I left I could not see any sighn of the plant being a male. - when I returned, the plant was filled with pollen sacks.
Plants have been in 12/12 for about 3 weeks.
Should I let them finnish or scrap the whole grow ?
Do the pollen sacks have pistels or hairs that can grow out of them ?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 27, 2013)

Well ya plannin to sell it or smokes it pilgrem only yual knows what yur growin fur  Its still harvestable friend but only yu no what yur doin with it 

BWD


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello Jimmy James,

I'm wondering how long are they into flowering ?
Seeds generally take up to six weeks to mature !

 1) How do I do I clean the tent ? >> Water kills male pollen.
 2) Are all the plants in the tent junk ? >> Not necessarily depending on how long they have been flowering
 3) Were can I find some threds to addres most of my issues ?
 sanitize - identification - Ect.>> Click this link for more options http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16462

Sorry to hear about your unfortunate event .
This also happened to me with a male cheese plant i have found 1 seed in my femmed bubblegum buds !

I will call this seed Chubble Dumb .
It will be named in sinc with the plants and the idiot that allowed her to get pollenated :hubba: 

Good luck ! 
THC

Edit: Wow BWD and Rose ...You guys type way to fast ..


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 27, 2013)

and by way thats plant abuse and Im callin THG dont thin theres a plantrens aid 

BWD


----------



## Jimmy James (Feb 27, 2013)

THC -- plants have been in 12/12 for 3 weeks.
Other plants have what look like sacks with pistle / hairs growing out of them
Is this a bud site or Male sacks ?

BWD -- No selling -- just personal use.


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Feb 27, 2013)

Jimmy James said:
			
		

> when I returned, the plant was filled with pollen sacks.
> Do the pollen sacks have pistels or hairs that can grow out of them ?


 
:48:


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Feb 27, 2013)

Calyxes with Pistils indicate Female plants !
Round balls which are opened with small yellow flowers indicate Male plants

Brown pistils (Dying off) can also indicate pollenation !

I guess we should find out if you are looking at males or females before taking any action !


----------



## Jimmy James (Feb 27, 2013)

THC -- What does a Calyxes look like ?


----------



## Jimmy James (Feb 27, 2013)

I do not see ant yellow flowers ?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 27, 2013)

I would spray the whole grow with water take the plants out and clean the room.  First there are balls then the balls open up to flowers that drop the pollen.

Can you take some pic's up close and personal?


----------



## Jimmy James (Feb 27, 2013)

THC - I looked at the link you sugested, I believe the rest of my plants have Cayxes with pistles. - I think the plant I took out was a male with imature seeds. 
Rose - I will do as you say & spray all plants and clean inside of tent as best I can.
The male plant I took out seemed to be dried up, Mabey what I thought was pollen was realy just dry matter ?

Thank you all for your help and impute !!! I think I could use more help and imput - I am still in panic mode.


----------



## Jimmy James (Feb 27, 2013)

Rose -- My lights just went out - When should I work on clean up ?
lights on or lights out ?


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 27, 2013)

if you had a hermie the seeds are garbage, if you had a male seeds could be ok, either way if you grow them out wash room after you take the plants down cause they will continue to blow pollen around, dont add any plants to that room until they are gone and its been cleaned.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 27, 2013)

Jimmy James said:
			
		

> Rose -- My lights just went out - When should I work on clean up ?
> lights on or lights out ?


 
Your gonna need to see what your doing, so lights on. What Dman said too^. Are you able to put your plants ourside for a while and hose them off and while they dry clean your room?  Breathe don't panic. It has happened to lots of us..a bad memory, ha.


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Jimmy James ,

For your reference


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Feb 27, 2013)

Opps and the seed producer you definatly never want . :holysheep:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 27, 2013)

Jimmy James said:
			
		

> THC - I looked at the link you sugested, I believe the rest of my plants have Cayxes with pistles. - I think the plant I took out was a male with imature seeds.
> Rose - I will do as you say & spray all plants and clean inside of tent as best I can.
> The male plant I took out seemed to be dried up, Mabey what I thought was pollen was realy just dry matter ?
> 
> Thank you all for your help and impute !!! I think I could use more help and imput - I am still in panic mode.



Males do not have seeds.  Male "flowers" really do not look like flowers, but kind of like pods.  I doubt that you had "dry matter" in your room.  If the pods are open, they have dropped pollen.  You will probably have a lot of seeds, but at this point I would finish them out.


----------



## Jimmy James (Feb 27, 2013)

THC -- I will have to hose them down in the shower, as I can not put them outside. I will clean the inside of the tent & put the plants back in.

Dman -- I do not think it was a Hermi. - What do you mean when you say Male seeds may be ok ?

THC -- I think the plants I have left are female. But the male I took out had many sacks all over, I think some had opened. I have not found any hard seeds.

I do not know -- I will clean as best I can and hope for the best ? Any more advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jimmy James (Feb 27, 2013)

THG -- I suspect you are correct. when will seeds show on the females ?


----------



## Locked (Feb 27, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Males do not have seeds.  Male "flowers" really do not look like flowers, but kind of like pods.  I doubt that you had "dry matter" in your room.  If the pods are open, they have dropped pollen.  You will probably have a lot of seeds, but at this point I would finish them out.




:yeahthat:

Your grow is not scrap by any means. Learning experience and get it cleaned up and move on. Worse case you get seeded bud. You might be fine or you might get some seeds. At this point I would put the work in cleaning up and ride it out.


----------



## Jimmy James (Feb 27, 2013)

Hamster - sounds like a plan. Thanks to all !


----------



## Locked (Feb 27, 2013)

Jimmy James said:
			
		

> Hamster - sounds like a plan. Thanks to all !




Green Mojo Bro...


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah sorry Jimmy James ,
Those pics really don't show male balls that well at all !
And your calyxes will begin to swell with seeds and give you babies in around 6 weeks "strain dependant"

Pull out the welcome mat cos jimmy is gonna be a Daddy soon  

Sorry bro ...Such is life !


----------

